# Battery advice, (probably a repeat) best 18650 li-ion?



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Are these worth trying, or do you have to spend $12.00 a cell for a quality 3600/4200 or what have you? 
USA Seller! - 2X Li-Ion Batteries Ultracell 4200nAH 3.7Volt 18650 W/ Tabs | eBay


----------



## Toaster79 (Apr 5, 2010)

Buy Panasonic, Samsung, Sanyo .... Whatever! Just don't go buying *4200* maH cells  No room for this chineese **** in your home!

And yes, ..... it's worth spending 12$ a cell so your house doesn't burn down.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

at a guess, those will be between 1000 and 2000mAh (at best) and be completely unable to cope with high current draws (over 1A). I wouldn't buy any no-name brand off eBay (especially anything with Ultra or Fire in the name), they're simply a waste of money.

If you want decent, high capacity and reliable cells,
NEW 2X Panasonic 18650 3.6V 3100mAh Rechargeable Li-ion Battery, 2 NCR Batteries | eBay would do the job perfectly. Good seller too.


----------



## ThinkBike (Jun 16, 2010)

Check out the 2012 18650 battery test review.

59 batteries at last count

2012 technology is not able to fit 4000 to 5000 mAH of energy into an 18650 battery. To the seller of those 4200 mAH batteries, I only have one thing to say "Liar liar pants on fire:madmax:"


----------



## Ofroad'bent (Jul 10, 2010)

mattthemuppet said:


> at a guess, those will be between 1000 and 2000mAh (at best) and be completely unable to cope with high current draws (over 1A). I wouldn't buy any no-name brand off eBay (especially anything with Ultra or Fire in the name), they're simply a waste of money.
> 
> If you want decent, high capacity and reliable cells,
> NEW 2X Panasonic 18650 3.6V 3100mAh Rechargeable Li-ion Battery, 2 NCR Batteries | eBay would do the job perfectly. Good seller too.


Matt, are you using these without protection (so to speak)? I suspect it should be fine using a Taskled driver and an Accucell charger, no?


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

yep, that's how I use them. The ones I bought for a friend are in a 1S2P pack, so he charges them using a MS cable wired into a DX 18650 charger. Funnily enough, it's taken him a year to figure out that the LED flash means 1/2 discharged and not TURN OFF NOW  I'll probably use a PCB in my next light though.


----------

